# Today's lunch:



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Was Yesterday's Squirrel!
Along with Mary B's biscuits, and collards from my garden. MmmmMmmm!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Love squirrel and dumplings but aint never seen it cooked the way you show it here, how is that cooked?


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

That's how I stew just about any kind of small game. I simmer the squirrel with salt, pepper, and bay leaf, and just enough water to cover it, until it gets tender, and pulls off the bones. 
Then, I cook some carrots, celery and onions, diced, in butter in a stock pot. Cook them until just soft, then add the broth from the squirrel, or rabbit, chicken, along with the meat.
Sometimes I'll add diced potatoes, like this time. If I want thicker gravy, or I'm making rice, I'll skip the Potatoes, and add flour and butter instead.
Simmer it all until the biscuits are done.
Enjoy!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Goooood Eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Making me hungry; thanks for sharing


----------

